# Purchase dSLR before or after Christmas?



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

Having decided to buy a digital SLR, is it better to buy before Christmas or after Christmas?

I'm in no rush. Would the prices come down at all after Christmas.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

I would say yes. The winter months are usually slow as people are licking their wounds from the holidays. Unless you need it right away, I would say hold off for Boxing Day.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Start collecting Airmiles... That is how I got my Canon Rebel XT.

Use Airmiles for everything and anything you can think of... gas, groceries, bill, etc...

We are pretty good about paying off credit card every month so we pay most of bills through our credit cards. You'd be surprised how fast they can add up.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

Alas, I am opposed to credit cards and do not use reward cards of any sort. It'll be a cash thing.


----------



## mactrombone (Nov 3, 2004)

Well, it's a constant chasing game. Almost guaranteed the price is NOT going to go up so you can wait forever because the one you have your eye on is going to be cheap, cheap, cheap in a few years. You have to ask yourself what it is worth to you. Is it worth it to you to pay a few extra bucks now and have fun with the camera starting... now? Or is it more worth it to not have the camera for a bit and save the money?

There will always be sales and there will ALWAYS be a better sale than the one you got. So... I say just do a bit of searching and suck it up and go and get the camera now. Enjoy and shoot away!


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

After Xmas, if money is important. If a good boxing day sale doesn't tempt you, you should find good deals in early spring. February is a slow month for retail and after Xmas is slow in general for consumer electronics. Most Japanese firms will have the 4Q (year end) at the end of March, so discounts near then are often steep.

There is also a tendency with retail in Canada to have a "mad money" sale, especially on expensive but non essential "toys" once the tax refunds start to get into consumers' hands, usually beginning in mid-February.

If you think you will get a lot of use out of it during the holidays, before Xmas is fine. You save money by waiting, but just like computers, there's value in using it over time as well.


----------



## AndyB (Oct 13, 2006)

Which model Paul, if it's a Canon 30D rumour has it the 40D will be out in spring. The 30D dealer cost just went down $85 Canadian, you can bet your life Canon will do a little better to help make shelf space. If they do it before Christmas this will create a demand in the new year for the new model. Or it could all be no more than a rumour in which case you'll of earned another $1.85 interest on your camera money just for waiting.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Buy it when you need it. That's the best advice.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

Well, I don't *need* it. My *desire* for one is not even that great. I just want to take control of my photos and have real depth in the shots. I crave real good and fast manual control. I'm tired of going through p&s buttons and menu screens to change focus, exposure, etc. Since I do some freelance design work aside from my regular in-house gig, a camera would also be used for that minor business.

A friend of friend was taking pictures with his Nikon D50 last year over the winter holidays and the pictures were freakin' amazing. The graphic design students that are in the college I work for use D50s as well... any they usually get top notch stuff and the instructors praise those machines.

So at the minimum, I would probably get a D50. I am also considering the D70 (or the D80 now). I'm a big fan of buying used, so I may look into that.


----------



## iZac (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey, I know this thread is kinda old, so I'm not sure if you've already purchased a DSLR yet or not. But my suggestion would be to find the cheapest price you can for the camera you want, price match it at Blacks, and buy it there. They offer a 60 day price protection guarantee, so if the price happens to drop down on boxing day or later, you can always get the difference back. At least this way, you don't have to fight the crowds on boxing day


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Paul, after is the way to go. I know someone in the camera dept. at our local Future Shop and he said to wait until Jan. for cameras, due to their overstock. Just a thought. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Thats good advice Dr. G. Lots of stores will have some stock they wish to get rid off for sure come January.


----------



## iZac (Mar 6, 2005)

I think you guys missed my point about the 60 day price protection guarantee... if prices drop dramatically in January, you can go and get your price adjustment anyway.

If you purchase the camera now, you still have well into february to price match. But more importantly, you'll have the camera now, to take great pictures during the holidays and new years. If you wait until January, you miss all the fun events and photo ops!


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

If you buy before the new year Canon currently has a double rebate program in effect.

Say you buy a only a camera. That gets you X back.

Say you buy only a lens. That gets you Y back.

Say you buy a camera _and_ and lens. That gets you 2X and 2Y back.

So of the camera you chose had a 100$ rebate and the lens had a 50$ rebate, you'd get 300$ back for buying them at the same time.

It's a pretty sweet deal given that some of the rebates add up pretty quickly. I think it's 350$ back on a 30D (or 700$ back if you buy a lens at the same time).


----------

